# Big Bass Hobe Sound FL!!! PIcs



## skimsucka

Caught this bad boy on a lil red brush hog! I also lost 2 others same size or bigger but im not complaining second day of luck grabbed a 60$ bow mount yesterday fully operational... ANd HERES the sequence! 7LBS 25'ch





















































and dead gator carcus


----------



## Jim

Nice fish man!

Glad the TM worked out for you.


----------



## BaitCaster

Great fish. Congrats. =D>


----------



## bcritch

Way to go. Real nice fish...


----------



## Decatur

That thing is a p-i-g HOG! Grats!


----------



## robr3004

I'm jealous of your fish and the warm weather you have down there in FL.


----------



## njTom

Great catch man =D>


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Solid fish!!! Those Brush Hogs work up here too.


----------



## bulldog

Nice!! I can't wait to get down there and fish soon.


----------



## skimsucka

Thanks everyone !




robr3004 said:


> I'm jealous of your fish and the warm weather you have down there in FL.



Its was actually getting to hot today midday lol - id rather sweat then freeze!


----------



## BassAddict

Nice Hawg!!!! Don’t know if I’m more envious of that bass or all them beautiful green lily pads in the background!


----------



## skimsucka

BassAddict said:


> Nice Hawg!!!! Don’t know if I’m more envious of that bass or all them beautiful green lily pads in the background!




This was my first time in this lake and man it was 7-9 acres of pure PADS didn't leave many options for lure choice but what a density of large bass my new favorite lake I lost 2 that were as big if not bigger and caught many 2-4 pounders a great day of fishing here. What we all hope for every day!!!


I caught that big one after losing one so I was super happy to rebound and not go home saying why or what if


----------



## Jim

What did you catch the bass on?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> What did you catch the bass on?



il red brush hog!


Nice fish man and great photos - keep posting please I almost started to get out my topwater frogs to make a cast!


----------



## Jim

I read that but it did not sink in! :LOL2:


----------



## Brine

Nice one! I'm seeing a double digit in your future!!!


----------



## Jim

Sorry skimsucka, I had to do it! :LOL2: 

https://www.tinboats.net/


----------



## Quackrstackr

Nice fish!

Even better photo.. :lol:


----------



## skimsucka

Brine said:


> Nice one! I'm seeing a double digit in your future!!!



I Hope so ! Im going to need a bigger rod if thats the case my 7ft 12-15lbs Medium Crowder Rod and Penn captiva wont be able to handle it it was strugglin with this beast



Jim said:


> Sorry skimsucka, I had to do it! :LOL2:
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/




HAhah I was apprehensive about putting it up but im glad everyone loves it LOL


----------



## BassGeek54

Congrats man!! That is one awesomely nice fish!! Good luck on breaking into double digits...probably won't be long.


----------



## dixie_boysles

dang what a HOG


----------



## G3_Guy

That's a dandy for sure! Congrats on a nice catch!


----------



## screwballl

Looks great!!! 

I am gunning for a 5+ this year, I got leads on a few spots.


----------



## beamer1

I had a 9 1/4 the other year.I went to a abu-garica 6500 & 7' med ugly stick, does the trick every time even w/ the reds on the ICW & St John's up here.Great fish & congrats on keeping the big bass population up.Thanks..


----------



## skimsucka

beamer1 said:


> I had a 9 1/4 the other year.I went to a abu-garica 6500 & 7' med ugly stick, does the trick every time even w/ the reds on the ICW & St John's up here.Great fish & congrats on keeping the big bass population up.Thanks..



I had an ugly stick setup got crushed in a car door  im goin to grab a new one now tho !





screwballl said:


> Looks great!!!
> 
> I am gunning for a 5+ this year, I got leads on a few spots.




Awesome goal! We shoul make a thread to list everyones goals and then report back only when you complete them .




Thanks fo further congrats!


----------



## Flat Bottom

That is a monster, now if it were me, i would take it home and try to fillet it out, and mess that up so badlly that i would only have a few bites left... not much good at filleting fish, thank goodness there are other ways to cook these delicious creatures, congrats on the catch, it will be quite a while here before i can even catch a glimps at a bass!


----------



## bassboy17

Awesome fish and great pictures! Wish I could be fishing but where I'm at in Michigan, the lakes still has a foot of snow on them!


----------



## fender66

GREAT fish.....that's big enough to ride home :LOL2:


----------



## Trinity

I've been looking for that fish all my life!! :shock:


----------

